# Can you recommend a fantasy book?



## tshryock (Apr 3, 2012)

Here's what I'm looking for in a fantasy book:

First, no vampire or werewolf romances. In fact, the less romance the better. Second, I prefer a work where the fate of the entire world does NOT hang in the balance. I'm a bit tired of the protagonist who must discover his/her hidden identity and retrieve the sword/gemstone/crown/athletic supporter of untold ancient power to stop the onslaught of demons/orcs/goblins/political robo calls.

I'm looking for a good story with believable characters with a slightly toned down plot. Mainstream or indie is fine, don't really care. The fantasy genre seems to have been taken over by George R.R. Martin and what seems like an endless supply of Twilight knockoffs, so I would like some help finding something different.

Thanks!!!
(no robo callers were harmed in the making of this post...)


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

You might consider trying the *Vlad Taltos series  * by Steven Brust. Interesting and fast-paced, with snappy dialogue and strong plots. Not all of them are available on Kindle yet. Some are in trade paperback (3 novels in one).

If you want a solid vampire novel, more traditional, with a hint of Sherlock Holmes atmosphere, consider trying Barbara Hambly's *Those Who Hunt the Night*. No romance. Action, mystery, solid characters and characterization, making for a solid read.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I have quite enjoyed the Marla Mason series by T.A. Pratt, starting with _Blood Engines_. Okay, so the first one does, in fact, deal with a possible threat to the world, but it's dealt with in one volume -- not dragged on and on and on and on in multiple books. That's one of the attractions for me: each book is essentially self-contained. I also liked the pacing, brisk dialogue, and general originality.

I'll also second the Vlad Taltos books, as well as Brust's "Khaavren Romances", which are a sort of prequel series written in a very different tone and style.


----------



## JackDAlbrecht (Sep 24, 2011)

If you gave an example of a book you did like, that would help?

In lieu of that, have you read anything by Brandon Sanderson?  For my buck, he is the best fantasy author alive.  

I am not sure how you feel about series books? Most of his novels are in a series, not one series though.  For starters, I would choose atlantris as it was his first published novel.  If you like it, then move to the Mistborn series, and on to The Way of Kings.  A few of these books are based on "world saving" protag, but you won't find a vampire anywhere in them.  The Way of Kings is a bit too new to know where the series will go, but it was a fantastic read.


----------



## flipside (Dec 7, 2011)

I particularly enjoyed this novel:


----------



## Ghostwalker117 (Mar 26, 2012)

Well I'd suggest The Hobbit by J.R.R Tolkien. No this is not some ad for the upcoming movie I read the book when I was younger and I loved it and it didn't have anything to do with the Fate of the world only stealing treasure from a greedy Dragon. Check it out it's worthwhile.


----------



## MartinGibbs (Jun 20, 2011)

For some believable and truly fun characters, and a plot that is not over-the-top-complicated-why-are-there-sixteen-schools-of-magic?, I enjoyed Lynn Flewelling's Nightrunner stuff. Lynn Flewelling Nightrunner.

I also second Brandon Sanderson, though I only have only discovered his ability after reading the latest WoT books.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

The Thieves World series might fit what you are describing.


----------



## bnapier (Apr 26, 2010)

Some may disagree with me on this but...

American Gods  by Neil Gaiman.

Some would say it flirts a bit closely with horror, but it's a fantasy story at its core.  And SUCH a great book.


----------



## jaspercat (Jan 16, 2012)

My first post! Yeah!

I have two lovelies for you.

1) Patrick Rothfuss - The Name of the Wind. An epic story. A little slow during the first 40 pages (sorry Patrick), but then it cruises for the other 1000. It's large and you will hope that it never ends. Check out his rave reviews. And then continue on to his second book of the series.
2) Deborah Chester - Alien Chronicles and Sword, Ring and Chalice. She is one of my all-time favorites. I don't believe Alien Chronicles has been kindlized yet, but it is Awesome. Don't let the title fool you. She writes (wrote) for Lucasfilm.


----------



## Ergodic Mage (Jan 23, 2012)

The _Riftwar Saga_ by Raymond Fiest is epic overall but the first 3 books don't read like one.
_Fafhrd and the Gray Mouser series_ by Fritz Leiber.
And on of my favorites is the _Horseclans_ books by Robert Adams.


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

I like Sheri S Tepper but don't know which I'd recommend as a first book of hers to read if you've not read her before. They're all quite different. Some are a little 'far out' for me, but I still read anything she writes. I've just checked and a lot of her books are up on Kindle now - although I don't know why they've all got those strange yellow covers...


----------



## Richard Parks (Feb 29, 2012)

I'd recommend a few I consider classics:

  

Something a bit more modern:


----------



## John Daulton (Feb 28, 2012)

You may have seen this big flow-chart of NPR's top 100 sci-fi and fantasy books when it came out, but if you haven't, it's a good place to poke around and see if there's anything time-tested you may have missed:

http://www.boxcloud.com/bc/0/05f216b2f6f9dac53d3d2502b2dd14cf/oenreawNV0lbLoTBUAqgf6iVSAC5uVZfKQyzM1tPCjGpW8LXczKCxywEw2BbUs_Z753_UqXiVYi_9SGCU7Tucg,,/f43527a4bcecaf39ed831dcece21a6e7/


----------



## tshryock (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks for some great recommendations. 

The Brust recommendations were spot on -- I should have mentioned that I've read them to provide further guidance. There were a number of suggestions I was not aware of and will be looking into all of them.

Horseclans series! Wow that brought back some memories. I probably read most of those 30 years ago or something like that. I may need to revisit them.

Thanks so much!

Todd


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Have you tried Dragon Haven by Robin McKinley?



My favorite fantasy book of hers (and my favorite fantasy book of all time) is The Hero and the Crown, but it isn't out on Kindle yet.

Keeping on the dragon theme, Naomi Novik's Temeraire series is DIVINE. It supposes what life would have been like during the Napoleonic wars if dragons had been involved. I know. That old plot again...  I love these books and prior to getting my Kindle would haunt the bookstores the day of release to grab up the next installment.



Then, this is just a fun, fluffy series, but it's totally a hoot:



It uses a lot of the Celtic gods and folklore (be forewarned, there's some kissing stuff in there).

This is technically classified as YA, but I think it is deep and rich and probably better suited for grownups.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

If you like a more comedic style but still with great characters, I can highly recommend the Discworld series by Terry Pratchett.

For short stories/novellas, there is the Conan collection by Robert E. Howard.

Trying to find the non-destiny/saving the world style of fantasy is a bit of a trick these days


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I always recommend anything by Robin Hobb. She writes great (non-contemporary) fantasy, where the plots aren't focused on world-saving so much as character growth and survival. I love character based fantasy, so I always grab her new stuff as soon as it's out. I'm especially fond of the Farseer trilogy.


----------



## Shawn Mackey (Mar 28, 2012)

_The Once and Future King_ if you're interested in Arthurian literature. 
I second Conan, since it's closer to what you're looking for. _Red Nails_ is more novella than short story and pretty much nonstop action.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

I always liked Fred Saberhagen's Books of Swords series. Not overly deep, but full of action and fairly quick, fun reads, proving a lot can happen without a novel having to be a thousand pages.

For something different, but a classic, there's always _Watership Down_, one of the most epic novels of all time, imo.


----------



## TheSFReader (Jan 20, 2011)

I LOVE Lois McMaster Bujold's books, Fantasy or Sci-fi, but they may be too romancey/ low on action for your tastes. Fantasy-wise, "The Curse of Challion" and  "Palladin's Soul" are great.

If you've not tried Jacqueline Carey's Kushiel saga (beware mature content), I think you could give it a try, but it's a love/hate result I think.


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

Ty Johnston said:


> For something different, but a classic, there's always _Watership Down_, one of the most epic novels of all time, imo.


<-- I cant argue with its quality, but I personally never saw Watership Down as a fantasy.


----------



## montereywriter (Mar 17, 2012)

tshryock said:


> Here's what I'm looking for in a fantasy book:
> 
> First, no vampire or werewolf romances. In fact, the less romance the better. Second, I prefer a work where the fate of the entire world does NOT hang in the balance. I'm a bit tired of the protagonist who must discover his/her hidden identity and retrieve the sword/gemstone/crown/athletic supporter of untold ancient power to stop the onslaught of demons/orcs/goblins/political robo calls.
> 
> ...


Thank goodness no robo callers were injured.... 

Have you ever read the classic WATERSHIP DOWN. Undoubtedly one of my favorites. For newer material, you might look at Neal Stephenson and Gregory Maguire. Right now, my short story FINDING ANNA is available for free on Kindle (see below), but only for about another day.


----------



## gwenperkins (Jan 18, 2012)

I read a lot of indie fantasy, I admit. You might check out Kody Boye--his books are free for Kindle today till 11:58 Central time. Blood is fantasy and there's a new one that he just put out that I'm reading which is really interesting but difficult to describe: Wraethworld (http://www.amazon.com/Wraethworld-ebook/dp/B007OGTETQ).

I definitely second the Once and Future King if you haven't read it. I also think that you might enjoy Robin Hobb's Liveship Traders although there's definitely epic overtones there. (And with much of her work.)


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

I second the suggestion for _Thieves World_. A fun setting and unique execution (a shared world written by multiple authors). If this were the self-promotion thread then I'd - [ducks and hides].


----------



## ETS PRESS (Nov 4, 2011)

I love Graceling by Kristen Cashore. There is a little bit of romance in it, but that's not the crux of the story. The follow up book is Fire, and Bitterblue comes out May 1st (can't wait).


----------



## Carolyn62 (Sep 5, 2011)

Dennis McKiernan, Terry Brooks and Mercedes Lackey are favorites of mine.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

I really enjoyed Jane Lindskold's Firekeeper series.  You also might check out David Duncan's King's Blades series.  E. E. Knight's Vampire Earth Chronicles might also be a good choice, I've read the first three in that series. (don't think normal vampires, they're actually an alien race)

I just finished Laura Anne Gilman's Vineart Wars trilogy, and those were very good, quite different from most other fantasy books I've read, and no vampire or werewolf romance, LOL!

If you're open to SciFi, I cannot recommend Lois McMaster Bujold's Miles Vorkosigan series highly enough, they're wonderful.  At some point I want to go back and reread the whole series.


----------



## LaraLouise (Mar 12, 2011)

I love Lois McMasters Bujold's Miles V. series.  Jim Butcher writes the Dresden series about a wizard in Chicago.  These are my 2 favorite authors.  If you like fantasy romance, shoot me an email: [email protected] and I'll give you other authors.


----------



## Neil Clarke (Mar 14, 2011)

Seconding the suggestion for _Mechanique _by Genevieve Valentine and adding _The Hundred Thousand Kingdoms_ by N.K. Jemisin.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

LaraLouise said:


> I love Lois McMasters Bujold's Miles V. series. Jim Butcher writes the Dresden series about a wizard in Chicago. These are my 2 favorite authors. If you like fantasy romance, shoot me an email: [email protected] and I'll give you other authors.


You have good taste, LOL, those are my two all time favorite book series! Have you read any of Butcher's Codex Alera series? I have not, but I hear only good things about it, and it's on my list of series that I need to read. (WAY too long a list!)


----------



## Nancy Fulda (Apr 24, 2011)

Ditto the recommendations for Brandon Sanderson and Lois McMaster Bujold.

Other very good authors you might want to take a look at include Diana Rowland, Tobias Buckell, Mary Robinette Kowal, Jim Hines, Tina Conolly, and Merrie Haskell.


----------



## Joseph_Evans (Jul 24, 2011)

Perdido Street Station by China Mieville was one of the most original fantasy books I've read, and I absolutely loved it.


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

How about Dave Duncan's Alchemancer series? I think there's 3 with (hopefully) more to come. Very grounded storylines with some realistic characters. Very well written and researched, too.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I recommend Glen Cook's Garrett Files series about a private detective in a fantasy universe, or Fred Saberhagen's Dracula books, which are totally unlike Twilight. 

Both series available on Kindle. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Joe Abercrombie is worth reading just for his colourful characterisations, but it can be pretty gritty and brutal stuff. While he has done some stand alones, they follow on or touch upon (I believe) his The First Law Trilogy, which begins with The Blade Itself.


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

Patricia McKillip's Riddlemaster trilogy: The Riddlemaster of Hed, Heir of Sea and Fire, and The Harpist in the Wind. It has a very subdued, understated quality to it. Elegant, quiet writing. Nothing flashy in terms of odd creatures and unusual magic, but very compelling characters and superb world-building.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2012)

Fantasy, fantasy, fantasy... hmmmm. *Stardust* by Neil Gaiman or *Big Fish* by Daniel Wallace. These two also has great movie adaptations (My favorite movies.).


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

The Repairman Jack series, starting with The Tomb, is very good. Closer to urban fiction with an everyman as protogonist. 

Anne Mccaffrey's Dragonriders of Pern may fit...

There was anthology type series....Bordertown,  I think.... With differing stories on the border of our world and the Faerie world.


----------



## VioletVal (Jul 26, 2010)

I enjoyed the Poison Study series by Maria V. Snyder.  There's a little bit of romance, but it's not the main plot.


----------

